# Cyclone Kennel Club Show, Des Moines, Iowa



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cash said:


> Woo Hoo, I actually get to go to a dog show this weekend! I'm so excited! The standard poodles show at 11:10 under judge MRS MARGO E KLINGLER. There are 3 dogs, 6 bitches and one bitch special entered, hopefully they will all show up! I'm also hoping to watch the Chinese Crested, Belgians (all varities) and Golden's (some of my friends may have their dogs there), oh and boxers. We're also going to watch the juniors! I'm so excited. Hoping to take pictures to bring back and post on here!


Looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Cash - where do you live? I am in Cedar Rapids.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I live just outside Centerville, Iowa. It's about 1 1/2 hours south/south east of DSM. I used to be a member of the Cyclone club until we moved. Hey, you don't happen to be a member of the 4RK9's club out of Cedar Rapids, are you?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not a member, but am currently taking a competition novice class there with Vinnie right now. I used to be a member ages ago, but just didn't have the time, so am not a member of any clubs around here (just IGCA - Italian Greyhounds :biggrin but I help out when they have shows.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you know Deb Owens? She's a member up there I think - she has Boxers - I have quite a few friends that show Boxers.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, well I don't know if she remembers me, but I remember her. For some reason I'm thinking that she took in a rescue girl named Gretta.? I am looking form someone to room with for the Bridget Carleson seminar there the end of March. I'm taking Cash...lol


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, so I finally made it to the show on Saturday. Took some pictures, but I'll have to post them later. I missed most the breeds I wanted to see, but met a very nice lady and we talked spoos for a while. When we first got there the mini poo's were in the ring. We didn't have a very good view because there were so many people watching! It was nice to see the grooming up close. All of the poodle people seemed very nice, but we didn't bother too many as they were very busy! 

I also got to see two Belgian Sheepdogs, for those of you who don't know, they were my former breed. It's been about 8 years since I lost mine and I've distanced myself from the breed since then because teir was so devastating to me. I was talking to the two people who mine had come from and they brought over the special who had just been in the group ring... I couldn't help but tear up. Felt like a blubbering idiot! I can't believe how much I miss my girls...still. They basically laughed at me (not in a mean way) and told me don't worry, we know people who will be having more puppies before to long.. Is it crazy of me to not be sure if I can let another "black dog" (as I used to call them) into my heart?


----------

